# I feel like I got screwed!



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Seems as though my original post on this topic (for which I was accused of trying to 'push buttons') was pretty close on the mark.

Just shows that in the end, it all comes down to $$$.

The FS and the MDNR honestly don't give a rip about the average Joe.


----------



## boehr (Jan 31, 2000)

I don't see the first post as being very close to the mark. There was only one post that talked about user responsibility. The money thing, that money goes back to the resources, there is no CEO or private business making millions in profits. We will agree to disagree.


----------

